# The TX22 Returns (and I am so glad)



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

As I posted a while ago, I bought one of the new TX22's and ir malfunctioned repeatedly with the third or fourth round in three different magazines. I don't fool with a new gun, back to the company. Taurus e-mailed me a return Fed Ex label and I returned the pistol. I was warned there might be a 12 week return. I got it back after ten day's with the work order noting "polish chamber and replace magazine springs. I noted it had been test fired. I loaded up all three magazines with CCI Mini Mags solids and shot 48 rounds non stop. I loaded back up with Remington Golden Bullet's and fired all those, no problem. 48 more rounds of Blazer, same deal. I slowed down and fired 100 more rounds of Mini Mag HP's. The gun did not fail once. I will say this gun has about the best grip I've felt on a .22 and the accuracy is top notch. The trigger is not great, but it is very good. I know 250 rounds does not prove a whole lot, but I am very happy with this pistol. As I have said I have not purchased a Taurus product since 1990 and was all set to rip this one up if called for. I can't. If you are a .22 handgun fanatic like me you'll want one of these. It's early times, but I think Taurus has got this one right.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good for Taurus!
1. They did a quick turn-around, and
2. They fixed the problem.

Even if their QC still isn't the greatest, it's nice to see that their Customer Care repair system is functioning properly and delivering satisfaction.
I hope that it continues unabated: Live Long and Prosper, Taurus!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would be delighted to discover that after several decades, Taurus has genuinely started down the road of establishing themselves as trustworthy. Forgive me for not doing cartwheels just yet, but I have seen many such sparks of hope dwindle into nothingness. I hope it's for real, though.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS on the quick turnaround, and apparent solving of the problems you were experiencing with your new handgun. Please keep us posted as your experience with this firearm progresses so we can see if Taurus may be trying to get it right. It would be GREAT if this holds true going forward, and perhaps they truly have worked through their serious issues of the past.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Glad to hear they handle it quickly and got it done right


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I want one of these so bad, love my G2C, unfortunately this fucking state of Vermont, even with a republican governor signed a 15 Rd mag law.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Outlaw said:


> I want one of these so bad, love my G2C, unfortunately this fucking state of Vermont, even with a republican governor signed a 15 Rd mag law.


Yep, that mag limit cancels out some 9s too, whose 'standard' mag holds 17 rounds. VT ain't the only state with that restriction though. Maybe some gunmakers will wake up, and offer 10 and 15 round options.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good news OP! Thanks for the update!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hope the TX22 works out for you. Being a big fan of rimfire pistols I had a interest at the new Taurus 22LR. My neighbor took the gamble and bought one with extra mags. Being a Ruger fan I had my doubts to say the least. I have test fired it many times and loved it. No problems at the range and my neighbor really uses it quite a bit. They have reported NO issues at all and run mostly Mini mags but very few issues with ammo. We took it out again last week and really shot the snot out of it. So at least with this TX22/Taurus I have no complaints. (I do love Ruger so that is a lot from me/not a big Taurus fan and may never be but this one and my cousins Taurus 992 Tracker 22LR/22WMR Double-Action Revolver are keepers) Good luck and I hope you shoot it without issue. Be safe and enjoy.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

My son just got a TX22. We took it to the range today. We fired 200+ rounds with no malfunctions using Federal ammo. I was impressed. It groups very well at 10 yards, and is pleasant to shoot.


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

Tangof said:


> As I posted a while ago, I bought one of the new TX22's and ir malfunctioned repeatedly with the third or fourth round in three different magazines. I don't fool with a new gun, back to the company. Taurus e-mailed me a return Fed Ex label and I returned the pistol. I was warned there might be a 12 week return. I got it back after ten day's with the work order noting "polish chamber and replace magazine springs. I noted it had been test fired. I loaded up all three magazines with CCI Mini Mags solids and shot 48 rounds non stop. I loaded back up with Remington Golden Bullet's and fired all those, no problem. 48 more rounds of Blazer, same deal. I slowed down and fired 100 more rounds of Mini Mag HP's. The gun did not fail once. I will say this gun has about the best grip I've felt on a .22 and the accuracy is top notch. The trigger is not great, but it is very good. I know 250 rounds does not prove a whole lot, but I am very happy with this pistol. As I have said I have not purchased a Taurus product since 1990 and was all set to rip this one up if called for. I can't. If you are a .22 handgun fanatic like me you'll want one of these. It's early times, but I think Taurus has got this one right.
> View attachment 17100


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

I got my TX22 a few months ago and had issues immediately. Lots of stove pipes and other jamming issues. I returned it for service in spite of the ominous "might be up to 12 weeks" warning. I was dubious but no other option, really. Turn around time was 10 days. Pretty good! Barrel was replaced. Second range visit (again with 4 loaded mags which I reloaded) And more issues. From each mag. Each time. No more stove pipes but other jams, failure to fully return to battery, and a couple of slide not staying open after last shot from a mag. Each time the pistol was serviced they test fired 32 rounds of CCI with no issues. (I also used some CCI and Federal). Second service the recoil spring was replaced. I am dubious re polymer magazines but there are no other choices. And, I have disassembled/cleaned all of my magazines. I have read very successful reviews. With large numbers of troublefree rounds fired. The selling price is great and there is lots to like about the TX. Nice fit in large hands, great trigger, very accurate. And 16 rounds. Great! Just needs to be properly sorted. Off to the range! Tom


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

Tom Marshall said:


> I got my TX22 a few months ago and had issues immediately. Lots of stove pipes and other jamming issues. I returned it for service in spite of the ominous "might be up to 12 weeks" warning. I was dubious but no other option, really. Turn around time was 10 days. Pretty good! Barrel was replaced. Second range visit (again with 4 loaded mags which I reloaded) And more issues. From each mag. Each time. No more stove pipes but other jams, failure to fully return to battery, and a couple of slide not staying open after last shot from a mag. Each time the pistol was serviced they test fired 32 rounds of CCI with no issues. (I also used some CCI and Federal). Second service the recoil spring was replaced. I am dubious re polymer magazines but there are no other choices. And, I have disassembled/cleaned all of my magazines. I have read very successful reviews. With large numbers of troublefree rounds fired. The selling price is great and there is lots to like about the TX. Nice fit in large hands, great trigger, very accurate. And 16 rounds. Great! Just needs to be properly sorted. Off to the range! Tom


UPDATE time. As I just noted earlier today my newly purchased TX22 was a problem from the first outing. Twice back for service (10 day turn around) and it now seems to be fixed. First visit replaced barrel, 2nd visit replaced recoil spring. Each visit for repairs 32 rounds of CCI were fired. No issues. After posting earlier I went to the range. I shot 8 mags (128 rounds) of Ferderal and NO ISSUES! Not one. Don't know if any adjusting was done or just the two parts. BUT, many of the early problems are GONE. Now I have what I wanted in the first place. Hope others do as well. Tom


----------

